

The open web versus closed silos - ro-ka
http://robert.katzki.de/2015/03/04/the-open-web-versus-closed-silos/

======
shiggerino
"The web needs some open protocol for diverse decentraliced platforms to
communicate with each other."

There is one, it's called [http://pump.io/](http://pump.io/)

